# I don't want to stop co-sleeping!



## Croc-O-Dile

So this is going to sound totally selfish, but hopefully someone else gets what I'm saying.
I've co-slept pretty much from day one. I've received a lot of shit about it from my grandmom and my mom normally chimes in instead of supporting me, which is stupid because she partially co-slept with all of us! (We'd start off in our own bed and end up in her's when we woke)

We've been putting her in her crib for naps because it's so noisy out in the living room where her playpen is. Well tonight my mom put her in her crib cause she fell asleep and I was in the shower. Normally Livi will wake up around 11 or 12 at night if she's put in her crib and that's when I go get her. But it's 1:30am now and she's hardly stirred.

My mom came back to my room and was like "Are you going to let her sleep all night in there?" And I told her I wasn't going to wake her since she was sleeping, and she said *"Good! And if she wakes up, we'll just try a little more each night."*

NO! I don't want to stop co-sleeping! At least not right now. My (great)grandfather is in ICU right now (the one who lives with us) and is on life support. We don't know if he'll make it or not as it's 50/50 but we have to go through all the steps to prepare for the worst. I went up to see him for the first time tonight and it was really hard. I just wanted to come home and snuggle up with my daughter and get some sleep. But she's not in my bed and now I feel like my mom's trying to force her out of it completely. :cry:

And it's not like I can even say anything about it because she's sleeping perfectly fine in her crib. She doesn't even realize I'm not there. :cry:

I know I should be happy that she's becoming independent and everything, but I always thought that when I finally did stop co-sleeping it would be because _I_ thought it was the right time, not because my mom chose to wean her for me! 

I just need my baby girl right now. I need to cuddle her and know she's safe. I need to wake up to her patting my face and blowing raspberries at me. I need her to take my mind off the fact that our grandfather could be dying right now. This is just horrible timing. :nope:


----------



## Me_Mi

Everyone has their own opinions on co-sleeping, but I honestly do not see anything wrong with it, at all. I got a lot of shit about it from day one, even from good friends who constantly tried to warn me saying, "If you let him sleep in your bed, he will never stop. You will have a 7 year old wanting to sleep only in your bed." I still chose to co-sleep, my LO would sleep in between his dad and me and I think that everybody felt a huge sense of comfort from it. 

When it comes down to it, she is your little girl. If you were to wake her up and bring her to sleep with you, would she go back to sleep and rest peacefully? If so, then I don't see why anything would be wrong with that. The only way I would see it being selfish is if she was only happy in her own bed... At that point the babies independence should be nurtured.

We have had no problems getting LO who is now 1 year old, to sleep in his own bed either. He doesn't even cry when we put him down anymore, and sleeps through the entire night no matter where he is. It is nice to have an independent baby that still enjoys a good cuddle every once in a while!

Cosleeping is healthy, and totally okay.


----------



## silver_penny

I know you live with your mom, but don't let her influence how you raise your child. She had her chance to raise you, she should give you the common courtesy of raising your daughter how you see fit. I currently live with my MIL, and she constantly was asking when I was going to stop BFing DS1, who is coming up on the age of two. My advice is to be completely honest with her and your grandma. Tell them that you are going to co-sleep with your precious girl until you feel ready and Livi feels ready. You know your daughter best, and if its not the right time for you, then it won't be the right time for her ("If mama ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy!") We co-sleep as well, and I couldn't be happier! My boys have never had problems with sleeping, nor do they get upset when its time for naps or bedtime. :hugs: I know its hard when you have other people trying to influence the way you are parenting, especially when you have other issues to worry about. I hope your grandpa gets better, hun :hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks :hugs:

So I'm putting my foot down and making it very clear that I will take the damn crib down if she's put in it at night again. I was uncomfortable with it from the start, but when I woke up this morning and Livi was patting my face it scared the hell out of me. I had no idea how she got in my bed and was really afraid that I had slept walked and got her. Turns out my mom brought her in to me and woke me up to hand her to me because I didn't hear her crying, despite the monitor being right next to my head. :nope:

So now I'm terrified about not hearing her and her being put in my bed when I'm not actually awake. I can't really fault my mom on that though, because I do have a habit of sitting up, eyes wide open, and talking to people when I'm actually still asleep. So she wasn't to know that I wasn't actually awake. iykwim.


----------



## silver_penny

At least when you fall asleep with Livi next to you, you know she is there and your body is less likely to sleep as deeply. Its a matter of safety to have her there from the beginning. So even while she might have slept better for a time in her crib, its better to have her with you when you go to bed. :hugs:


----------



## aliss

If you don't want to stop then don't. I noticed you have a button that you FF'd and then went back to BF - if you are passionate about these bonding experiences (I don't cosleep or BF but I wear my baby still at 10 months now) then keep it! It's such a short period of time and it's so important. People say I'm crazy for carrying a toddler size baby 27lbs but it's between me and him, just like it's between you and him.

You'll have many years to come where he won't want to be seen in public with you, so enjoy your cuddles now. Good luck!!!


----------

